# I want this clock!



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't think I have the patience for this but I'd sure love this for my study! (clock is way at the bottom) Other nifty patterns here too.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/alannaokun/impossibly-clever-knitting-and-crochet-patterns


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Stablebummom said:


> I don't think I have the patience for this but I'd sure love this for my study! (clock is way at the bottom) Other nifty patterns here too.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/alannaokun/impossibly-clever-knitting-and-crochet-patterns


I link the chain link scarf. Lotta work I'm thinking though.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice i like the tissue mittens


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

it would be a great idea!


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for the link. I like the clocks also.


----------



## llbonneau (Feb 10, 2013)

funny, i saved the clock, crochet chain, tissue mittens and the 10 st blanket.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I was an admirer of the tissue mittens as my nose is constantly running away with back lash of oxygen! But, then I remembered I have some of these and they have never been used!
That big poof on the top of my hand was too bothersome to me.

I do love that clock though and if you make it I want to see your pictures!


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

I collect clocks and want to do the crocheted one.


----------



## Altaskier (Apr 18, 2013)

I bought a $2 ikea clock and used sock yarn stash to make a cute ring for it. It took a while and the next ones I will use thicker yarn. The pattern is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/colorful-clockwork-cozy. After I finished a strip long enough, I joined the ends and crocheted a black edge around the front. It turned out so cute that I bought a bunch of clocks for knitting friends. I plan to make one for each friend with their favorite color pallette.


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

Love the clock too. Great idea. I'm going to try using a doily on a clock I already have.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks for the link, I saved it. Some really cute things on it. :-D


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Very cute and clever patterns. Thanks for sharing the link! I have a pair of white sneakers I've never worn, maybe the knit high-tops are the idea for me? hehehehehe...there are advantages of getting older. I don't care what others think of what I wear! (I wouldn't be caught dead dressing like a Walmartian, though. Sigh of relief everyone!)


----------



## Crafting101 (Jun 30, 2012)

I actually like the chains scarf... quite creative


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

I like the lamp shade and am seriously considering making one (or two or three or ........)


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

1st, thanks for the link and sharing with us. 2nd, Liat has so many great patterns and great videos as well. She is very good at show and tell. You should check out her site if you haven't already.


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

Love that clock, gotta make me one! The chair leg socks/cozys are a great idea as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Stablebummom said:


> I don't think I have the patience for this but I'd sure love this for my study! (clock is way at the bottom) Other nifty patterns here too.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/alannaokun/impossibly-clever-knitting-and-crochet-patterns


When you're done with that one, you can make this one! :lol:

http://www.womansweekly.com/knitting-crochet/knitting-pattern-of-the-week-tick-tock-its-time-to-knit-the-fantastic-clock/


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

It's knit o'clock somewhere, cute.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

love the doily clock


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

breeze075 said:


> When you're done with that one, you can make this one! :lol:
> 
> http://www.womansweekly.com/knitting-crochet/knitting-pattern-of-the-week-tick-tock-its-time-to-knit-the-fantastic-clock/


Link from this page to the pattern is broken  ! Boo-Hoo, really wanted this pattern.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I liked the button pattern and the lampshade.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Would be a good use for the lovely dollies I have from my mother.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

socksaholic said:


> Link from this page to the pattern is broken  ! Boo-Hoo, really wanted this pattern.


I've tried everything I know to get to that pattern; it's no where to be found! It appears they've made changes to their site...that may have affected this download. Perhaps you could contact them via email. Best of luck!


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

Someone was asking for ideas for knitted games recently .Lose a domino and reknit it, LOL


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

I went back for buttons. The tutorial showed everything except how to make the magic ring. I use it all the time unless that pattern needs a central hole.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Altaskier said:


> I bought a $2 ikea clock and used sock yarn stash to make a cute ring for it. It took a while and the next ones I will use thicker yarn. The pattern is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/colorful-clockwork-cozy. After I finished a strip long enough, I joined the ends and crocheted a black edge around the front. It turned out so cute that I bought a bunch of clocks for knitting friends. I plan to make one for each friend with their favorite color pallette.


I would love to see a picture of your crochet clock.


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Has anyone tried the game knitting? It sounds like it would be fun with a group of knitters. It also would be fun if you regularly watch a show with your spouse, but you don't care for the show. It would make it fun.


----------

